# !:Bob in Hunting Magazine:!



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I was reading a magazine at my grandparents that featured Bob Arsohn and man oh man was I amazed at how many crows he's kill over 100,000.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Winged Shooter 7,

John Zent from the NRA American Hunter Magazine wrote that article. Glad you enjoyed reading it.

Have a safe season.

Bob A.


----------

